# Happy Birthday HMCS OTTAWA



## Steelheader (29 Sep 2015)

Apologies if this has been covered... but a search with "HMCS" and "OTTAWA" will bring up PLENTY of unrelated results...

Happy 19th Birthday, HMCS OTTAWA (FFH 341)! In Ontario, that calls for a celebratory social beverage or two.


----------



## SeaKingTacco (29 Sep 2015)

Wow. 19 already. I sailed in her the first time when she was a mere 5 years old.


----------



## Oldgateboatdriver (29 Sep 2015)

That's nothing SKT: I day sailed in HMCS OTTAWA when she was 35 years old!

Whoops! Wrong Ottawa.

Happy birthday HMCS OTTAWA the Fourth.


----------



## Occam (30 Sep 2015)

Steelheader said:
			
		

> Happy 19th Birthday, HMCS OTTAWA (FFH 341)! In Ontario, that calls for a celebratory social beverage or two.



That's funny; in HMCS OTTAWA, that calls for a celebratory glass of milk!


----------

